# Cohutta WMA Access Questions



## Gar whisperer (Jul 29, 2017)

I am planning to try out Cohutta WMA this season. My goal is to get a hog with my bow.

Can anyone give suggestions about where I should start my scouting efforts?

I also need suggestions on where to find a good (paper) map for this area. I am not familiar with access points.

Thanks!


----------



## bfriendly (Jul 30, 2017)

Park where ever you want, then start scouting Uphill

Jack's River Campground and Bald Mtn seem to be a few places I have been that I remember. I have not been there in a few years, but I do remember hiking uphill is a good idea

Spent the night at Lake Conasauga too........Cohutta is so beautiful, soak it in and enjoy.
It has NOT been very dry so any creek will give relief from the heat for the pigs. There are Monster hogs up there and they should be plentiful. I have not been there since the big burns, so I cant imagine what it looks like right now. I also almost never go in the Northern end so I haven't even seen that side.

A basic map with topo info can be found through the WMA Maps section/link. Just print it out. 

Maybe Kyle will jump in as he is all over that place I think........................Anywho, just go and Enjoy! 

Dont forget Pinelog, as there are some Hogs there too and it is a lot closer to us................that is where I always go since I seldom have a whole day to hunt.  Cohutta is a full day trip for me


----------



## Gar whisperer (Jul 30, 2017)

Thanks for the info! 

I am really excited about this hunt. It's been a while since I have been in cohutta so any information is appreciated. It will be a tough hunt but if we are successful the challenge will make it even sweeter. 

Thanks again for the info! I will be sure to let you know the results of the scouting efforts.


----------



## tlee22 (Jul 31, 2017)

Here is the link to buy the map:  http://www.natgeomaps.com/springer-and-cohutta-mountains-chattahoochee-national-forest 

I just hiked 20 miles up the jacks river last weekend.  The East side of the river is burnt pretty bad and falling trees everywhere that were killed from the fire.  I did not see pig sign like I did 10 years ago when they were all over that place.  Not much food since the fire killing everything but give it 2 years and it will be some great hunting.


----------



## Gar whisperer (Jul 31, 2017)

Thanks for the info! I was a little concerned about that area being burned. Thanks for the heads up. I can't wait to get out there. If I come across any good sign I will let you know. Thanks!


----------



## deadend (Aug 10, 2017)

My experience in the mountains is that the sign you find is where they were.  They are extremely nomadic and I have a hard time patterning them like I do in the flat woods.


----------



## AliBubba (Aug 16, 2017)

Below are road closures in the Cohutta:
https://www.fs.usda.gov/detail/conf/alerts-notices/?cid=fseprd487668


----------



## Gar whisperer (Aug 19, 2017)

Thanks! I really appreciate the info.


----------

